# When to end flowering



## abrook (May 2, 2022)

Hi All, I've been flowering for only about 30 days, with a total grow time of maybe ~90 days. (I learned in this forum recently about keeping track, having a plan, but I did not have a plan at the time so I didn't keep exact records). 
What should I start to look for in terms of being done with flowering and ready to harvest?

Picture two, I accidentally got two seeds to germinate in the same pot. The root are so entwined, I can't separate without killing one or both, what should I do?

Thanks all for the great advice!

AB


----------



## Hippie420 (May 2, 2022)

The bud on the second pic looks great. Get a loop and watch the trics for color.
As far as the two that are intertwined, let 'em be. They'll grow just find together. You might want to trim a few leaves here and there, but it's not like they're going to strangle each other.


----------



## bigsur51 (May 2, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> The bud on the second pic looks great. Get a loop and watch the trics for color.
> As far as the two that are intertwined, let 'em be. They'll grow just find together. You might want to trim a few leaves here and there, but it's not like they're going to strangle each other.






what hippie said

except the two twisted sisters

from my experience , every time I had two plants that close together , one of them was always dominate and usually overtook the other one and some have died

i wound carefully break apart that peat plug and untangle the roots while there are only a few…

.I’ve done it several times and both plants survived

like I said , that has been my experience and your mileage may very

all the best


----------



## abrook (May 4, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> what hippie said
> 
> except the two twisted sisters
> 
> ...




Thanks, I looked at pulling them apart, but they were so intertwined, I opted to roll the dice keeping them tog.


----------



## OGKushman (May 4, 2022)

I’d definitely hack the smaller sprout. They will fight and neither one will produce anything near maximum potential.


----------



## bigsur51 (May 4, 2022)

OGKushman said:


> I’d definitely hack the smaller sprout. They will fight and neither one will produce anything near maximum potential.





unless abrook has plenty of plants , he can let these grow and it will be a cool learning experience 

but yeah , that’s been my experience , one of those plants will dominate the other and like you said , neither one will reach its potential

butmgood luck abrook , I’ll be following along


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 4, 2022)

They look small enough to separate if you’re careful. I think if you’re careful both plants will grow. They both look determined to make it And they are not to hard to work with at such a young age. If not, maybe I would let it grow for the experience even tho I think think one would grow better alone… don’t listen to me tho, I’m a sucker for overcrowding and haven’t learned my lesson yet.


----------



## WeedHopper (May 4, 2022)

Lettem grow. It will be fun to watch.


----------



## abrook (May 6, 2022)

When I got to repot, I'll see if they are open to separation, else what about waiting until it's 6" or so, then cutting one side and seeing if I can clone it?  Also looking for opinions on my first 'when to end flowering'..see pic. Def has some color, but do I wait another week?


----------



## RosterMan (May 6, 2022)

At least 2 weeks after most seed packs tell you they are done


----------



## RosterMan (May 6, 2022)

Watch the trichomes they never steer you wrong


----------



## pute (May 6, 2022)

If it were me I would cut the runt off at the rooting plug.


----------



## OGKushman (May 6, 2022)

abrook said:


> When I got to repot, I'll see if they are open to separation, else what about waiting until it's 6" or so, then cutting one side and seeing if I can clone it?  Also looking for opinions on my first 'when to end flowering'..see pic. Def has some color, but do I wait another week?


3-4 weeks in my opinion

the calyxes aren’t swollen they are still growing and the hairs are still white so it’s still making new calyxes


----------



## OGKushman (May 6, 2022)

After the top nugs have finished swelling and you have the bottom nugs with only a few white hairs left then start considering a chop. Looking at the trics can help but you aren’t really close to being finished yet. Be patient.


----------

